

EU declares information war on Russia - kanamekun
http://www.politico.eu/article/russia-propaganda-ukraine-eu-response-disinformation/

======
Gravityloss
The title of the article is not very good. The URL has a different title, I
wonder if it was changed to make it more click-baity.

